# banning people for nothing at canon rumors



## hamada (Jun 13, 2013)

in behalf of the member canon-f1 i post this (i did send it to the admin too):

he asked me to do so as he knows me as a fellow german member.



canon-f1 said:


> mt spokane photography bans member just for disagreeing with him.
> 
> he has banned me permanently for no reason.
> 
> ...


 

i have to say i looked at his last posts and i don´t see why he was permanently banned. ???

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=profile;area=showposts;u=19622


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 13, 2013)

hamada said:


> i have to say i looked at his last posts and i don´t see why he was permanently banned. ???
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=profile;area=showposts;u=19622



Personally, I can recall several insulting and sometimes offensive posts by Canon-F1. You don't see them in the list of posts because the moderators removed them, probably in many cases after they were reported by other users.


----------



## Malte_P (Jun 13, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> hamada said:
> 
> 
> > i have to say i looked at his last posts and i don´t see why he was permanently banned. ???
> ...



that is why postings should not be removed at all.
it´s like the police saying "we had the evidence but we destroyed it".

what you say is maybe true or not.
or you think it was insulting and offensive, everyone has a different view and tolerance level.

i have had my problems with MODS too.  (not here... yet  )
the MOD job attracts a certain kind of person, that i think is for sure. 
and it is not unlikely they abuse their powers.

in my opinion that is more dangerous then a little flamebait.

my 2 cents.


----------



## ahab1372 (Jun 13, 2013)

Malte_P said:


> that is why postings should not be removed at all.
> it´s like the police saying "we had the evidence but we destroyed it".


I disagree - I have seen threads on some boards that become a pain to read because they are cluttered with flames and insults. I'm actually glad that there are people who take on the extra work of deleting them, even at the risk that admins may at times overreact.


----------



## Malte_P (Jun 13, 2013)

ahab1372 said:


> Malte_P said:
> 
> 
> > that is why postings should not be removed at all.
> ...



i mean deleted from the users database.
so it´s not visible in the threads but when you look at the user stats.

i think every good forum software has this option today.


----------



## Peerke (Jun 13, 2013)

I once got a firm last warning over here. I still don't know why :.


----------



## distant.star (Jun 13, 2013)

.
Over the course of a long life, I formulated what I call "the jerk rule."

There are jerks in every profession and in every position and in every community and in every family. Nothing you can do about it really, that's life.

There are fathers who are jerks (happy Father's Day even to them!). There are cops who are jerks. There are janitors who are jerks. There are teachers who are jerks. There are cab drivers who are jerks. There are criminals who are jerks. There even used to be soda jerks (sorry, couldn't resist).

Anyway, my way to deal with this life reality is twofold: One, identify jerks. Two, avoid interaction with jerks to the extent possible.

Most CR mods are great folks. Yet, even here, there are and will continue to be jerks. That's life.


----------



## 2n10 (Jun 13, 2013)

I work as a mod on another site and we have an option to soft delete posts. It is up to the site owner to decide how much of a forum program is used. 

There are normally steps to be taken before a member is suspended/banned, again the owner decides how that works and how it is implemented. It is kept private for obvious reasons I hope.

To the OP I suggest treading lightly on this subject.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 13, 2013)

I've been a long time critic of the moderation on this forum. I have no idea who the moderators are and if it is just one over-zealous individual or not, but I have made no secret of my disagreement with the arbitrary and inconsistent application of secret and ever-changing standards. 

I have argued long and hard that the old system of "karma" was much more effective because it was a self-policing system that allowed the entire group on the forum to express their opinion. People didn't like the karma system, but it was effective in two ways – it made people more cautious about what they said and it gave readers an instant idea of whether a particular person was credible or a just a troll.

I find it interesting that one of the persons defending the moderators has a long history of belittling others on the forum with whom he disagrees. And, that's exactly the problem. In the absence of any clear standards, it is far too easy for moderators to pick and choose whom they like and whom they don't and apply different standards to different individuals. 

The problem is compounded because this is an international forum. Standards for acceptable exchanges vary from culture to culture. In addition, for those for whom English is a second language, knowing the nuances of the language can be a challenge. I have great admiration for those who participate from other countries and personally, try to cut someone a little extra slack if I think English is not their first language. 

Unfortunately, being a moderator is one of those jobs that too often appeals to persons who are exactly the opposite of what a good moderator should be – tolerant of differences of opinion and willing to provide people with as much latitude as possible, while trying to keep the exchange civil. It's not unique to this forum and in fact, this forum is probably better than many. 

Ultimately, I'd say distant.star's approach is best – just accept that sometimes the moderators will be jerks and move on.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank-you for taking the time to discuss what is perceived to be an issue.

I will say that time-to-time I will get clarification from a moderator if a user complains directly to me about a ban. Most of the time the moderator is granted autonomy in making the decision to ban or suspend a user. However, there have been a few instances where a ban has been overturned for whatever reason. Humans make mistakes and moderating a forum is pretty much a thankless job. 

As for soft deleting posts, I will look into that. The idea is a good one.

Karma was abused in so many ways, and was an enormous headache for myself and moderators. It is never coming back.

Again, thanks for the concern and if anyone has any issues you think I should know about, please email me at canonrumorsguy [a t] gmail.com

Do not use the messaging system here to get in contact with me.


Cheers
CR


----------



## crasher8 (Jun 13, 2013)

I was banned in a previous incarnation (crasher7) by sharing info about rebates on a certain brand of tripods. Ricockulous.


----------



## comsense (Jun 13, 2013)

unfocused said:


> I find it interesting that one of the persons defending the moderators has a long history of belittling others on the forum with whom he disagrees. And, that's exactly the problem.


+1 
Hey, if your insult is wrapped in sarcasm, its suppose to be OK....
Old adage: If you remove your pants, its obscenity; if I do it, its art!
Easy fellows - all of you


----------



## And-Rew (Jun 13, 2013)

Moderators do a difficult job and should be thanked for what they do. 

People have to be warned occasionally - or even in the extreme - have membership of forum revoked as deemed fit. :-\

The only issue I see with this thread is - the person does not know why they have been the recipient of the ultimate sanction. If a sanction is imposed, it should always come with an explanation in the hope that the the person will learn from it, or have a chance to challenge it.

I could be wrong, but how many of us here speak fluent German? 

I'm English, not American, Canadian or from similar international English speaking country - and I find various comments from people of those countries to be 'challenging to accept' - but often put it down to getting 'lost in translation'.

When some one from a non English speaking country engages in an English speaking forum, I'm often inclined to be impressed that they have such language skills and feel embarrassed at my failure to reciprocate - but also I'm inclined to give them a bit more latitude than I would for a person raised up with English as a first language. And of all the languages - there is a reason German is not amongst the top spoken languages in the world - it does not translate well, as my wife who spent 20 years living in Gemany will attest.

Ban the guy by all means, but at least tell him why and see if he has erred in his usage of the English language!


----------



## dstppy (Jun 13, 2013)

Are we SURE he's banned and didn't just finally sell all of his gear and move to Nikon? ;D


----------



## canon_convert (Jun 13, 2013)

I still wonder WHY ankorwatt never got perm banned so far.... he is ridiculous


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 13, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> I was banned in a previous incarnation (crasher7) by sharing info about rebates on a certain brand of tripods. Ricockulous.



That's a slippery slope, as we have to combat various retailers posting on these forums about deals for the "free" advertising. We also had issues with people using their own affiliate IDs for stores on the web.

We pretty much have a zero tolerance policy on that, in your case, you were probably collateral damage and we were incorrect in banning you.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 13, 2013)

Mmmm... I'm sure the mod's on DPreview would have banned me ages ago. ;D


----------



## skfla (Jun 13, 2013)

dstppy said:


> Are we SURE he's banned and didn't just finally sell all of his gear and move to Nikon? ;D


 sorry, but that was* Fun-e*


----------



## crasher8 (Jun 13, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> crasher8 said:
> 
> 
> > I was banned in a previous incarnation (crasher7) by sharing info about rebates on a certain brand of tripods. Ricockulous.
> ...



Yeah I was pretty bummed by it especially since I was frequently reading posts very much like mine by members with higher post counts 'sharing' this type of info right and left.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 13, 2013)

I've had two warnings, I kind of reject one in spirit (as I recall I made a threat in jest which IMHO could only possibly have been understood as being in jest, and was sincerely my intention) and accept another (I got a bit political in a thread about the recently deceased former British Prime minister) on balance I think they do a good job and keep things civilised.

I cross swords frequently in the spirit of debate, we might go away still entrenched in our own ignorance, we might change our thinking, we might receive advice, we might dispense advice.

It's generally a good and useful resource. Trolls usually jump out a mile and are to an extent self-policed.

Sometimes language is a problem and I'm the first to admit that my German / Indian / Queens English is much worse than many of the posters making the effort to post in a second or third language, and that the subtle nuances of language can be lost.

Ultimately the mods run the forum, play nice and there ought not to be a problem.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 14, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> civilised



Us North Americans find your uncivilized spelling of that word to be bollocks. 

Keep calm and carry on...


----------



## fugu82 (Jun 14, 2013)

I deeply appreciate the job the moderators do here. And it's good to know that a mechanism is in place to rectify occasional errors in judgement. The alternative is to abandon the forum to the trolls, professional haters, stealth marketers, etc. that are always waiting right outside the gate.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Jun 14, 2013)

If we could just start by fixing the speling airs errors


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 14, 2013)

Very misleading title for this thread..... If the moderator(s) were banning people for doing nothing, then all those people who just read, but never post, would be banned 

You get banned for doing something... not nothing.


----------



## hamada (Jun 14, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> Thank-you for taking the time to discuss what is perceived to be an issue.
> 
> I will say that time-to-time I will get clarification from a moderator if a user complains directly to me about a ban. Most of the time the moderator is granted autonomy in making the decision to ban or suspend a user. However, there have been a few instances where a ban has been overturned for whatever reason. Humans make mistakes and moderating a forum is pretty much a thankless job.
> 
> ...



and you are discussing the ban of canon-f1 with the MOD who is responsible for it?

he can not read private messages because he can not login.

he assured me has done nothing offensive.
beside two occasions he had with mt spokane.
both postings are still in his user stats and in my opinon don´t deserve a ban.

one post about a lightroom issue and one post about battery grips. 
read for yourself. 






> > Quote from: Mt Spokane Photography on June 07, 2013, 09:49:14 AM
> >
> > The third party grips have a reputation of lasting from 3-6 months, depending on use. Just buy 10 of them and you'll be set for 3 years.
> 
> ...







canon-f1 said:


> well spokane did not notice the error... so all is fine and adobe and all who have an issue are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











> You get banned for doing something... not nothing.



not if nobody has to prove you have done something.

when i would be a MOD i could just ban you right now.... and what have you done?


----------



## docholliday (Jun 14, 2013)

I, for one, have to sympathize with the admins. I have been the admin on many a board, a server admin on IRC, and administrated many servers around the globe. It is very hard for an admin (who usually tries to stay out of discussions for political or other reasons) to sometimes get the full gist of what a conversation is about. With many items flying up at you from all different directions, you just can't always get what's going on in a certain post. And, since many people are not so skilled in posting sarcasm, jest, or other emotions, some posts may come through wrong.

Then, there are the users who have given reason time and time again via many different conversations why they get banned "easily". A user who rubs everybody wrong at one time or another, but just shy of the ban line will get remembered quickly. Admin's don't always remember the conversation, but we remember names, faces, and definitely attitudes. 

If you don't want to be the person who gets "easily" banned, don't be in the minds of the admins - we have better things to do than look for certains names to appear in discussions with high post counts! And, no matter if we get paid to do the job or not, it's the same amount of work!


----------



## hamada (Jun 14, 2013)

docholliday said:


> If you don't want to be the person who gets "easily" banned, don't be in the minds of the admins - we have better things to do than look for certains names to appear in discussions with high post counts! And, no matter if we get paid to do the job or not, it's the same amount of work!



mods seem to get their satisfaction on a different level, not from money.
that´s the problem Unfocused mentioned in this thread.
often they do it so they have power, "the last word".
even when it´s only power over a virtuell community.

and as we can see in real life... power corrupts and is abused.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > civilised
> ...



Do you mean 'We' North Americans? Don't bastardi*z*e the language we gave you.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 14, 2013)

hamada said:


> docholliday said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't want to be the person who gets "easily" banned, don't be in the minds of the admins - we have better things to do than look for certains names to appear in discussions with high post counts! And, no matter if we get paid to do the job or not, it's the same amount of work!
> ...



Let it go. I remember him too, and he was very offensive and I'm not crying that he's gone. Sorry, but that's just the way he was and well, the admins got tired of it. I cringed everytime I opened a thread where he last posted, and it was usually for good reason.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 14, 2013)

hamada said:


> docholliday said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't want to be the person who gets "easily" banned, don't be in the minds of the admins - we have better things to do than look for certains names to appear in discussions with high post counts! And, no matter if we get paid to do the job or not, it's the same amount of work!
> ...



So what you are saying is that the moderator is drunk with power and is abusing that power..... yet you are still here and have not been sent off to the bit bucket... This is a paradox. If the moderator was abusing power and getting rid of those who displeased them, by pointing this out to the world it would have made you number one on the to-be-destroyed list.... yet here you are....


----------



## hamada (Jun 14, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> hamada said:
> 
> 
> > docholliday said:
> ...



please get real and don´t put words in my mouth.

it´s what i noticed with many mods, yes.
but i don´t know if it´s the case here. 




> yet you are still here and have not been sent off to the bit bucket... This is a paradox. If the moderator was abusing power and getting rid of those who displeased them, by pointing this out to the world it would have made you number one on the to-be-destroyed list.... yet here you are....



i am here, yes.
it´s the first time i come in touch with the admin and mods here.
i live in a linear timeline.... i don´t know what the future holds.


----------



## hamada (Jun 14, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> hamada said:
> 
> 
> > docholliday said:
> ...



but looking at your posts you are no saint either. 

anyway .. i said what i had to say. 
i hope the admin gets in touch with me or canon-f1.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 14, 2013)

I'll admit that I don't remember the context, but I do recall Canon-F1 calling another poster a moron. Obviously, the post was deleted by the mods. Who knows, maybe the poster _was_ one, but that doesn't make it acceptable to state that. 

I'm sure it isn't easy to moderate a (relatively) high-traffic forum like this. The TDP forums in which I participate might get 5 posts on a busy day. This board sometimes sees 5 posts a minute. 

Anyone who believes that the ability to delete a post or ban a member (when signing up with a new name is not exactly a challenge) is 'power' to be 'abused', has some odd definitions of those words. Dare I say, no one is forcing anyone to participate here, so if you don't like it, you can simply stop visiting the forums.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 14, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > paul13walnut5 said:
> ...



How about we say that I meant US North Americans, so as not to include our neighbours to the north in that statement. After all, CRguy is Canadian, and I wouldn't want to get banned for no good reason...


----------



## hamada (Jun 14, 2013)

> when signing up with a new name is not exactly a challenge



well it is stupid to ban members, if only for this reason, not?



neuroanatomist said:


> . Dare I say, no one is forcing anyone to participate here, so if you don't like it, you can simply stop visiting the forums.



he did not want to stop participating in case you did not notice. 
he was forced.

sure if you don´t like to be spied at by the NSA you can just go to canada.
well on second thought, it will not help. ;D
so avoiding confrontation is not always a solution.




> Anyone who believes that the ability to delete a post or ban a member (when signing up with a new name is not exactly a challenge) is 'power' to be 'abused', has some odd definitions of those words



i thought you work with human brains? 
then you should know that it is maybe odd that people feel this way, but it´s a fact that they do.

why do you think that some retired people suddenly mutate into wannabe cops?
we have one here who reports any parking violation to the police. he has nothing to do all day then looking at the street. it gives him the feelling he is important.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 14, 2013)

Well I'de agree being a Moderator on a Forum like this has got to be damn difficult, and pretty well Thankless.

I dont involve myself in any other Forum, I do here primarily because CR has some exceptionally talented Photographers, and damn smart technical Guys, who sometimes may be exceptionally talented Photographers, but perhaps not always.

Personally I've had a warning (Gasp), I mentioned the "DR D800" person in a humorous manner, problem was of course I'm Aussie, what we determine as Humour in Aus isn't always seen the same way in most the rest of the World, perhaps the exception being England/Scotland & Ireland, we're sort of Cousins so we tend know each others foibles. 

At least the Owner/Administrator in this case has supplied the necessary means for Canon-F1 to contact him and perhaps review his Banning from the site, seems reasonable to me, I'm not going to comment on the Banning, I tend not to get to worked up about threads, if they get to the point of insults, it's time to take my Toys & go Home, trading insults on a Forum of any kind across thousands of Kilometres seems pointless, I'de rather go outside and take a Photo of a Squirrel.

I like this Forum and in General I think the Moderators do a pretty reasonable job, that view may change if they ban me, but quite honestly although I'de be disappointed, I'm sure I'll still sleep well at night, life will go on, I will still be able to read CR each morning and have a laugh, or learn something.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



That's really very Funny


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I thought it was only Americans that didn't do Geography, everybody knows where North America is, even if North Americans don't know where anything else is.

(Mods, please please please take this mild cultural stereotype / xenophobia / racism as a joke, if anybody has misunderstood my intentions and is offended, please be assured* I am* kidding, now back to my deep fried snickers bar, heroin and penny pinching)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 14, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> I thought it was only Americans that didn't do Geography, everybody knows where North America is, even if North Americans don't know where anything else is.


Of course we do Geography. You Europeans from the UK are the ones with geography problems. Take Chris Columbus, for example, who produced the Harry Potter movies and also sailed the ocean blue and thought he'd landed in India. See, we do history good too just like we do english good. :



eml58 said:


> I'de rather go outside and take a Photo of a Squirrel.


Been there. Done that. 




EOS 1D X, EF 600mm f/4L IS II USM, 1/320 s, f/4, ISO 6400


----------



## tron (Jun 14, 2013)

Now that you mention it canon-f1 had insulted me too. It was a thread about the possibility that a future 14-24 will accept filters.
Just because I said there is no such a lens I was attacked by both OP (I don't remember who he was) and canon-f1. The latter was very rude.
I answered to both of them and went on.


----------



## tron (Jun 14, 2013)

Now, that squirrel is the best post on this thread


----------



## eml58 (Jun 14, 2013)

tron said:


> Now, that squirrel is the best post on this thread



Totally agree, and for some strange reason they look smarter than the ones we have, probably speak "American" though.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 14, 2013)

hamada said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > hamada said:
> ...



Awww come on. I never am a smarta##, ever.................. :


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 14, 2013)

eml58 said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Now, that squirrel is the best post on this thread
> ...



This, from someone who's loo flushes backwards. Sheesh.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was only Americans that didn't do Geography, everybody knows where North America is, even if North Americans don't know where anything else is.
> ...



At least you didnae say English. If theres wan thing we Scots hate mair than a Grey Squirrel it's been cried English. Oor Scottish Squirrels are ginger, like oor heids an oor drink.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



See, it's called a "Drop Box" not a Loo, and it's what makes us Aussies so agile, seeing the Country spends all it's time upside down, when we go to the Drop Box and make a deposit, we need to be able to spring quickly out of the way, to ensure we don't get covered by, well, what ever was deposited.


----------



## risc32 (Jun 14, 2013)

speaking of banning, i remember getting in an argument with one of my science teachers about the backwards flushing "drop boxes" in the southern hemisphere. i was nearly banned from class. I also once was nearly banned by the old guys running a minolta forum. now that was really over nothing. 
So some people have been banned here?... hmmm, i guess i'm not active enough to have noticed, and other than the occasional snarky reply i've never come across much hostility. I know that i don't know it all, and i don't expect anyone else to either.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 14, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> At least you didnae say English. If theres wan thing we Scots hate mair than a Grey Squirrel it's been cried English. Oor Scottish Squirrels are ginger, like oor heids an oor drink.



Our grey squirrels are grey - that's a proper *American* red squirrel, _Tamiasciurus hudsonicus_. But you can call him a wee ginge if you like.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > At least you didnae say English. If theres wan thing we Scots hate mair than a Grey Squirrel it's been cried English. Oor Scottish Squirrels are ginger, like oor heids an oor drink.
> ...


Where I am (Canada), we have Grey Squirrels, Black Squirrels (locally referred to as tree rats), and red Squirrels. The winters are so cold that the red Squirrels have learned to fly over the snow....


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 14, 2013)

WAIT A MINUTE!!!!! How did we get from censorship to Squirrels???


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 14, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> WAIT A MINUTE!!!!! How did we get from censorship to Squirrels???


Blame the guy from Australia...as everyone knows, Australia is entirely peopled with criminals, and criminals are used to having people not trust them, as you are not trusted by me, so I can clearly not choose the squirrel in front of you.


----------



## AG (Jun 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > WAIT A MINUTE!!!!! How did we get from censorship to Squirrels???
> ...



You can always tell when a thread is done. 
Usually its just after someone calls someone else Hitler or quotes The Princess Bride


----------



## distant.star (Jun 14, 2013)

.
As you wish, AG.


----------



## yogi (Jun 14, 2013)

Are squirrels being censored now also? :'(


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 14, 2013)

"The winters are so cold that the red Squirrels have learned to fly over the snow...."
Don Haines...that's really funny ;D
Winters are warm in Hawaii but we have no squirrels here :'(

I remember a quote from the comedian Groucho Marx..." I don’t care to belong to any club (Forum) that will have me as a member"


----------



## dslrdummy (Jun 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > WAIT A MINUTE!!!!! How did we get from censorship to Squirrels???
> ...


You'll find the odd free settler here.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 14, 2013)

yogi said:


> Are squirrels being censored now also? :'(



That's just nuts.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 14, 2013)

Nuts, I say!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 14, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Nuts, I say!


Highly objectionable image, crossing all boundaries of modesty and decency ;D


----------



## tron (Jun 14, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > Nuts, I say!
> ...


Fortunately squirrels don't read this blog. Otherwise there would appear a thread for photography ethics ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 14, 2013)

tron said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > paul13walnut5 said:
> ...


But before that, paul13walnut5 would be banned first ;D


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 14, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > Nuts, I say!
> ...



I wonder if Mrs Squirrel would agree?


----------



## crasher8 (Jun 14, 2013)

"SQUIRREL!"


----------



## And-Rew (Jun 14, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > paul13walnut5 said:
> ...


And there you have a point of contention - Microsoft concluded that American English is the defacto - and all other versions are 'International English' - where as UK English is the defacto (the clue is in the name  ) and all other forms are derivatives - hence US English, Australian English, Jamaican English and so on.

And then, just to add to the debate - you then have, as subsets of UK English, Scouse, Gordie, Brum, West Country, Cockney to name but a few. And they all vary as much as foreign languages - which only goes to re-enforce my earlier statement that some of the comments may have got mixed up in translation - as per this ad...

http://uk.ask.com/youtube?q=berlitz+coastguard+advert&v=VSdxqIBfEAw&qsrc=472

yes, humorous - but it makes the point better than anything else i can think of ;D


----------



## Admin US West (Jun 15, 2013)

With the exception of spammers, we do not ban members unless there is a long history of rude posts, complaints from members, warnings, and usually temporary bans. 

I have tried to find any reason for the ban Crasher8 refers to, and could only surmise that it was done in error at a time when there were a ton of spammers and I or someone else did it by accident. I tried to get old posts back, but couldn't. 

The admins are pretty forgiving, if a banned member were to contact the Admins and discuss the issues and make a commitment to follow the rules, we would likely give yet another chance. That has happened. Some chose to burn their bridges by sending a bunch of name calling e-mails, which only serves to assure us that we made a correct decision.

It does not help his cause to have someone posting a one sided view on his behalf, it does not tell the whole story, and its not the place to discuss specifics about a member in any event.

A very good way to get a quick warning or a ban is by insulting members or CR administrators in a public post. I try to remove insulting posts that directly call someone a name, but obviously we do not read every post and rely on members to report serious issues. 

There are a lot of borderline cases, and its very disappointing to see a long time member making subtle comments that goad another member into posting something offensive.


The thing to do is to flag the comment as offensive, and let the moderators decide if it should be removed, and possibly a warning issues. Firing back with a even more inappropriate comment does not work.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 15, 2013)

In Aus we tend to keep traditions alive, all our Squirrels are kept the same way as we Aussies were once kept, it's payback, we cant jail the whole UK and it was them that sent these little Nutters down here in the first place.

This way their Nuts don't become an issue as they are kept behind Bars along with Criminal Squirrel.

And we don't speak International English, nor do we speak Australian English, we speak........Australian.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 15, 2013)

CR Backup Admin said:


> There are a lot of borderline cases, and its very disappointing to see a long time member making subtle comments that goad another member into posting something offensive.



I think I'm Guilty of this, nothing else mind, but "subtlety" is a fine art, not many are good at it.

In any case I think CR Admin does a reasonable job in difficult conditions.

Unless you Ban me for my Aussie Jokes and flagrant "poor taste" Images of Squirrels, in which case PaulWalnet should join me, because his Squirrel Images are much more....flagrant.


----------



## Admin US West (Jun 15, 2013)

eml58 said:


> CR Backup Admin said:
> 
> 
> > There are a lot of borderline cases, and its very disappointing to see a long time member making subtle comments that goad another member into posting something offensive.
> ...



We are all imperfect. we admins also do not "WANT" to ban or warn members, and only do so reluctantly, often after discussing it among ourselves. 


The situation I was referring to about goading members refers to those who continually push another member who has perhaps a short fuse into posting something improper that he might not have posted otherwise. Sometimes more than one jump in to pile on the snide comments.


----------



## tron (Jun 15, 2013)

CR Backup Admin said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > CR Backup Admin said:
> ...


I believe the first type of members are much worse and they should be banned first and the second group to be given a second chance.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 15, 2013)

eml58 said:


> in which case PaulWalnet should join me, because his Squirrel Images are much more....flagrant.


On second thoughts I think the Squirrel should be banned, not paulWalnut ... it was the rude Squirrel who was flashing his junk in public, taking advantage of (and deceiving us all with) his innocent look ... paulWalnut was only doing public service (almost like a good reporter would) by informing us of such rude creatures existing amongst us highly civilized folk ;D


----------



## eml58 (Jun 15, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > in which case PaulWalnet should join me, because his Squirrel Images are much more....flagrant.
> ...



Your right, I see my mistake now, My apologies to PaulWalnut, Ban the Squirrel !!


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 15, 2013)

Having seen the images of squirrels being severely bullied by birds of prey in previous months I think it's more likely the squirrels will ban CR. 
;D


----------



## hamada (Jun 15, 2013)

CR Backup Admin said:


> The admins are pretty forgiving, if a banned member were to contact the Admins and discuss the issues and make a commitment to follow the rules, we would likely give yet another chance. That has happened. Some chose to burn their bridges by sending a bunch of name calling e-mails, which only serves to assure us that we made a correct decision.
> 
> It does not help his cause to have someone posting a one sided view on his behalf, it does not tell the whole story, and its not the place to discuss specifics about a member in any event.
> 
> A very good way to get a quick warning or a ban is by insulting members or CR administrators in a public post. I try to remove insulting posts that directly call someone a name, but obviously we do not read every post and rely on members to report serious issues.



the question is, was it the case?

or was it a just a sensible MOD who don´t like to be corrected and thinks he is always right?

i don´t know!
i don´t know why he was banned but from what was presented to me.. it looks that way.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 15, 2013)

Looks like the Admin CR Guy put a dress on PaulWalnuts Squirrel


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 15, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Looks like the Admin CR Guy put a dress on PaulWalnuts Squirrel




Na, that looks more like a kilt of the McWalnut clan's tartan. 

It'll be paulwalnut done that.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 15, 2013)

hamada said:


> CR Backup Admin said:
> 
> 
> > The admins are pretty forgiving, *if a banned member were to contact the Admins and discuss the issues and make a commitment to follow the rules, we would likely give yet another chance. *That has happened. Some chose to burn their bridges by sending a bunch of name calling e-mails, which only serves to assure us that we made a correct decision.
> ...



You quoted an admin above - did you read what you quoted, particularly the highlighted text?

As for what was presented to you, you seem to be listening to only one side of the story. Sure, you can look over his posts and see no issues - that's most likely because his insulting posts were deleted after they brought to the moderators' attention.

Maybe you missed the other comments in this thread that seem to present a small part of the other side of the story (e.g., "_Now that you mention it canon-f1 had insulted me too._"). Regardless, the key point is:

*its not the place to discuss specifics about a member*

You've asked the question, you've been answered by the site owner and another admin. I would suggest that now might be a good time to let the issue drop. Unless, of course, you have another reason for pushing this issue. For example, if you know Canon-F1 in the same way that Mikael Residal knows ankorwatt - i.e., you see him every time you look into a mirror. I suppose the mods could deduce that from the IP addresses used, most forum software has the capability to show members that are likely to be the same person.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 15, 2013)

Clan Tartans are a victorian myth, an invention of English (spit) sloan rangers, as smart as a bonnie prince charlie or argyle rig out looks, and as much as Scots, adopted and ancestral have adopted the pleated kilt, it's about as Scottish as Ronald McDonalds.

My great grandfather mcwalnuts would turn in their grave if they thought I went along with the Tartan pretence!


----------



## yogi (Jun 15, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Nuts, I say!




This is becoming too pornographic. I might have report it to the mods! Though i have to say that squirrel is well-h#[email protected] I bet he is very popular with the lady squirrels in his neighborhood.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 15, 2013)

Apologies for misspelling your last name, Mikael. 

Bad things can be said about Canon here, the problem is when flame wars are started by individuals who post the same thing in nearly every thread they visit, even if that thread has absolutely nothing at all to do with that issue. Like this one. 

Wait, you mean Canon sensors have less DR than Nikon's?!?!? That's news to me. Don't just sit on a revelation like that, man...you should tell someone!! :


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 16, 2013)

Mikael Risedal is still on CR? I haven't seen that user in awhile. Im sure it was an admin that made that happen. :X


----------



## eml58 (Jun 16, 2013)

Umm, sorry Guys, but What's a "No-teller" ?? and what's a "Yes-Teller" ??

Is that like, a Bank Teller ?? Why are we talking about Bank Tellers ??

I thought this thread was about Squirrels.

Maybe it's a "Squirrel-Teller".


----------



## yogi (Jun 16, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Umm, sorry Guys, but What's a "No-teller" ?? and what's a "Yes-Teller" ??
> 
> Is that like, a Bank Teller ?? Why are we talking about Bank Tellers ??
> 
> ...



I'd like to make a withdrawal please. From this thread. Though it looks like the feud might be heating up. Is it time to bring out the popcorn? I am craving squirrel-nut-zippers for some reason. (that is the name of a candy by the way, at least in the US). Am i setting myself up?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 16, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Where I am (Canada), we have Grey Squirrels, Black Squirrels (locally referred to as tree rats), and red Squirrels. The winters are so cold that the red Squirrels have learned to fly over the snow....



You also have Northern Flying squirrels. The Black Squirrels you have up there are a melanistic form of Gray Squirrel. Actually, by far most Grey Squirrels used to be the black form, but after Europeans arrived and chopped up the forests the Grey form became much more common in most of the East. The black form is more common these days in the more northern portion of the Gray Squirrels range.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 16, 2013)

I quite like white squirrels.

Not sure why I shared that, but still. 8)


----------



## yogi (Jun 16, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> I quite like white squirrels.
> 
> Not sure why I shared that, but still. 8)



Never seen a white squirrel, but would like to. When i was a kid, a neighbor had a squirrel in a small cage. I stuck my hand in to pet the cute squirrel, then quickly withdrew it when the cute little squirrel attacked it leaving many painfull scratches on my hand. Too bad nobody was there to photograph this incident, or even better film it so I could make a movie and title it "Attack of the Killer Squirrel". Not sure why i shared this either, but we are discussing squirrels. Had to throw in there a little talk of photography at the end.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 16, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Where I am (Canada), we have Grey Squirrels, Black Squirrels (locally referred to as tree rats), and red Squirrels. The winters are so cold that the red Squirrels have learned to fly over the snow....
> ...



That's.......very informative, You clearly know your Squirrels, perhaps you could help me with some elucidation on Ankorwat's previous Post ?? Some points are less than clear.

It's clear now how to spell his Name
It's clear now Canon Sensors are Garbage, and Canon users are Losers.

But the rest I don't get

What's a Yes/No Teller ??
What's DR ?? I thought "Dead Reckoning", but it could mean something else
Whats "High Ceiling" ?? is that like 30,000 feet in a 747 ??
200-400 what ?? Squirrels ?? That's a damn load of squirrels

And he mentioned "We must know what we are talking about", I mean, everyone knows this thread has lost the Plot, and it's now about Squirrels, and Nut Zippers (sounds exceptionally painful), and who can Post the most bizarre Image of a Squirrel, and Criminals that Live upside down in a place called Downunder.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 16, 2013)

yogi said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > I quite like white squirrels.
> ...



Yes, the photography thing at the end was going slightly off topic, stick to the Squirrels.


----------



## pwp (Jun 16, 2013)

Yawn....

Thanks mods for all the unseen work you do keeping this place civilised, or even _civilized_ depending where you live. 
Lists like this live or die depending on the commitment of the list owner and the contribution of the unpaid mods.

No matter where on the planet you live, a quick visit to CR is an entertaining & informative daily destination.

-PW


----------



## yogi (Jun 16, 2013)

eml58 said:


> yogi said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



Thanks for straightening me out. I had forgotten what this thread is about ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 16, 2013)

eml58 said:


> What's a Yes/No Teller ??
> What's DR ?? I thought "Dead Reckoning", but it could mean something else
> Whats "High Ceiling" ?? is that like 30,000 feet in a 747 ??
> 200-400 what ?? Squirrels ?? That's a damn load of squirrels
> ...



DR stands for Dynamic Range.... as in the Dynamic Range of North American Squirrels is from Atlantic to Pacific, from tropics to the Tundra.....

I would have included a picture of a black squirrel, but it night-time here and black squirrels in the darkness don't show well.... my Canon camera does not have enough DR...


----------



## yogi (Jun 16, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > What's a Yes/No Teller ??
> ...



Yes, it is definitely time for you to buy Nikon. Either that or convert your camera to infrared. Also, dont forget flash. See, i have given you three possible options. Dont say i never made a useful contribution to CR.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 16, 2013)

I do have a black squirrel picture..... 

Does anyone have a pic of a white squirrel???


----------



## eml58 (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm impressed Don, you & "lettherightlensin" know so much about the Thread subject, clearly Squirrels, in future if I need any answers on our furry little mates, I'm coming directly to you Guys.

But for now, I think I'm all Squirrelled Out, again, but this time I mean it, definitely.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok, this is Definitely Definitely my last


----------



## yogi (Jun 16, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Ok, this is Definitely Definitely my last



Are you just playing around in photoshop? I want to see a blue, or green or yellow squirrel now. A challenge to all who are still following this thread and are not bored with squirrels.


----------



## yogi (Jun 16, 2013)

One more off off topic comment and then i am quitting for the night: Ausatralia looks like a cool place to visit, but there are too many dangerous critters there for me. Here in the US, we have our killer squirrels, but there you have crocs, snakes, spiders, kangeroos?. Did I leave anything out emi?


----------



## shutterwideshut (Jun 16, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Ok, this is Definitely Definitely my last



;D ;D ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 16, 2013)

yogi said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, this is Definitely Definitely my last
> ...


I follow this thread with great interest ... however, I think this Squirrel too must be banned ... the first Squirrel had innocent face nevertheless he was still an indecent fella ... but this Squirrel is not only indecent, outrageous and immodest but he also has evil red eyes, I think he is sent by the devil himself, ... I think one of the commandments of CR should be "Thou shalt not display thine junk in the congregation of sinners" (ooops sorry, I meant "Thou shalt not display thine junk in the congregation of the virtuous" ;D ... Admin/Mods this is a good reason to ban this Squirrel ;D


----------



## yogi (Jun 16, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> yogi said:
> 
> 
> > eml58 said:
> ...



I have to agree. Bordering on the pornographic. xxx. :-[


----------



## EchoLocation (Jun 16, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...


this is a myth... i'm surprised you fell for this neuro.


i didn't finish reading the 7 pages of the thread, but I don't see why Canon F1 got banned.... maybe he called someone a moron once(is that really that wrong?)
maybe he disagreed with a mod(who cares?)

Has anyone given any evidence to why he was banned besides just saying he was a "jerk" or he disagreed with people? He may not have been the nicest guy in the internet, but all too often this forum is just a bunch of people agreeing with each other, slapping each others backs, and generally just cheering on Canon... 
When someone has a little edgier opinion, or might have a little less cordiality, they are often treated like some kind of criminal. 
Unless some good evidence is put forward(or i missed something) i dont see why F1 was banned....
I don't think disagreeing with people or upsetting some random members every so often is much of a justification.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 16, 2013)

yogi said:


> I have to agree. Bordering on the pornographic. xxx. :-[



Ha! You think that's bad, I have two white squirrels going at it - on film, and in HD! I can't remember which external HD it is on but I promise you these white squirrels are horny little things!

Alright, alright enough with the private messages. Just keep it quiet ok. The video can be seen at hotsquirrels.com, iluvsquirrelstoomuch.com and I even made a rap song out of it which is posted at wholetthesquirrelsout.com.

Just don't tell the mods, or anyone else for that matter. 

Surely it must be time for a lunch beer.......


----------



## eml58 (Jun 16, 2013)

yogi said:


> One more off off topic comment and then i am quitting for the night: Ausatralia looks like a cool place to visit, but there are too many dangerous critters there for me. Here in the US, we have our killer squirrels, but there you have crocs, snakes, spiders, kangeroos?. Did I leave anything out emi?



Yes, people who think the D800 has better DR than the 5DMK III


----------



## eml58 (Jun 16, 2013)

[/quote]
but all too often this forum is just a bunch of people agreeing with each other, slapping each others backs, and generally just cheering on Canon... 
[/quote]

?? And your Point is ??

Maybe, having a bit of Fun ??


----------



## msmith0807 (Jun 16, 2013)

eml58 said:


> And he mentioned "We must know what we are talking about", I mean, everyone knows this thread has lost the Plot, and it's now about Squirrels, and Nut Zippers (sounds exceptionally painful), and who can Post the most bizarre Image of a Squirrel, and Criminals that Live upside down in a place called Downunder.



So pretty sure this might be a winner here, squirrel and a nut zipper all in one image.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 16, 2013)

EchoLocation said:


> maybe he called someone a moron once(is that really that wrong?)


*Of course it is "that wrong" :* ... one can disagree with everyone and everything in CR but one has to learn to be civil ... "Be Civil" is one of the rules of this forum ... read point 4 here http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=1442.0 ... we do not come to CR to be insulted by other members calling us names ... so of course it is wrong to call someone a moron :


EchoLocation said:


> Has anyone given any evidence to why he was banned besides just saying he was a "jerk" or he disagreed with people?


As it was clearly mentioned before, by the Admin, that if the banned person contacts the CR admin, the issue can be sorted out. But if the person who got banned has no interest in sorting out the issue, there is absolutely no reason whatsoever to provide "evidence" to someone else.


EchoLocation said:


> but all too often this forum is just a bunch of people agreeing with each other, slapping each others backs, and generally just cheering on Canon...


Nothing wrong with that ... after all it is *Canon* Rumors not Nikon/Sony rumors, so there is plenty of opportunity for people to agree and cheer for Canon because there are lots of helpful people who have helped me with lots of technical things I did not know about cameras and/or photography ... it is far better to appreciate another helpful member (in your language "slapping each others backs") than *insulting* other members just because they do not agree us. Fyi, CR has plenty of threads/posts where people disagree all the time, maybe you just don't notice it ... hint, the subject thread is one of the many 


EchoLocation said:


> When someone has a little edgier opinion, or might have a little less cordiality, they are often treated like some kind of criminal.


Nobody is treated like a criminal because they have "a little edgier opinion". But if someone feels victimized because they are supposedly "treated like some kind of criminal" they have the option of reporting to the admin/mods and they also have the option of not being here :


----------



## EchoLocation (Jun 16, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> EchoLocation said:
> 
> 
> > maybe he called someone a moron once(is that really that wrong?)
> ...


1st: i'm not saying calling someone a moron is right or OK, i'm just asking if calling someone a moron is grounds for being banned from the site? I don't think the forum should be filled with people insulting each other, but if someone throws out the word moron in an argument once I don't think that they should be forever banned(or even temporarily banned, maybe given a warning?) There is also a difference between saying "you are a moron" and saying "that statement is moronic"
2nd: while there is nothing wrong with people being huge cheerleaders of Canon here, there is also nothing wrong with people not being huge cheerleaders of Canon. This forum is called "canonrumors" not "canoncheerleaders" 
If all I wanted was to read about how good Canon things are, i could just read the press releases. I come to sites like this to get a balanced opinion from all sides. Going back to my first point, often times people (especially some of this sites biggest users) are all too excited to belittle and insult people's intelligence for disagreeing with the consensus or criticizing things(as was stated much earlier in this thread.)
3rd: This squirrel thing is cute, but I think this thread is rather serious, and I haven't really seen many answers still as to why this person was banned. It seems like people just want to waste people's time rather than give constructive information or debate.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 16, 2013)

EchoLocation said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > EchoLocation said:
> ...


1. Do you seriously believe that Canon F1 was banned only because he called someone a Moron just once?

2. There is a lot of balanced opinion in CR ... in fact I found CR to have the most helpful members than any other forums I have seen/read ... there is nothing wrong if I appreciate (which you may refer to as "slapping each others backs") other forum members who help me out with various technical issues related to gear and/or photography.

3. I accept your view point regarding the Squirrel thing. But the mods/admin do not need to provide you and I with any answers as to why some member was banned, especially when the banned member is not interested in sorting out the issue with CR admin/mods. But if you have some evidence that Canon F1 was banned for no good reason, you should contact the CR admin and provide your evidence ... the onus of sorting out this issue clearly lies with Canon F1 or those who who are rooting for him by contacting the Admin (as the has already given his email ID and informed clearly to contact him instead of posting here).


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 16, 2013)

"This squirrel thing is cute,.... and I haven't really seen many answers still as to why this person was banned."

Obviously, it was because he didn't like squirrels ;D


----------



## yogi (Jun 16, 2013)

msmith0807 said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > And he mentioned "We must know what we are talking about", I mean, everyone knows this thread has lost the Plot, and it's now about Squirrels, and Nut Zippers (sounds exceptionally painful), and who can Post the most bizarre Image of a Squirrel, and Criminals that Live upside down in a place called Downunder.
> ...



Ouch! You seem to be amused at this msmith0807. I can only sympathize (or is it sympathiSe-im confused). Or is it empathize. Whatever, as a male i feel for the squirrel  :'(


----------



## yogi (Jun 16, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> "This squirrel thing is cute,.... and I haven't really seen many answers still as to why this person was banned."
> 
> Obviously, it was because he didn't like squirrels ;D



The first idea that makes sense. Finally we know the reason. Thank-you.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 16, 2013)

msmith0807 said:


> So pretty sure this might be a winner here, squirrel and a nut zipper all in one image.


Ouch! and Yuck! That is horrible!


----------



## hamada (Jun 16, 2013)

MODs seem to have no problems that some turn this into an off topic fest.... well i won´t call it double standards.

canon-f1 informed he has registered a new account and will use that one from now on.
so the thread can be closed.


----------



## hamada (Jun 16, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> You've asked the question, you've been answered by the site owner and another admin. I would suggest that now might be a good time to let the issue drop. Unless, of course, you have another reason for pushing this issue. For example, if you know Canon-F1 in the same way that Mikael Residal knows ankorwatt - i.e., you see him every time you look into a mirror. I suppose the mods could deduce that from the IP addresses used, most forum software has the capability to show members that are likely to be the same person.



well your out of the air accusations just show that you propably deserved that he insulted you.
if he has... i have seen no evidence of that and it´s possible you are just a liar who makes such things up.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 16, 2013)

hamada said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > You've asked the question, you've been answered by the site owner and another admin. I would suggest that now might be a good time to let the issue drop. Unless, of course, you have another reason for pushing this issue. For example, if you know Canon-F1 in the same way that Mikael Residal knows ankorwatt - i.e., you see him every time you look into a mirror. I suppose the mods could deduce that from the IP addresses used, most forum software has the capability to show members that are likely to be the same person.
> ...



1) To use your own words, please get real and don´t put words in my mouth. I did not state Canon-F1 had insulted me, personally, but that I have observed him insulting others. That statement was independently corroborated. 

2) *Your* statement above, I do consider to be an insult. Initially, I was joking about you and Canon-F1 being the same person. Now, I wonder... Time will tell, and I'm sure the mods will take appropriate action, if necessary. 

As for 'out of air accusations', how would you feel if, hypothetically, I called you, "Not the brightest bulb?" 



Canon-F1 said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > First, there has to be an EF14-24 !!!
> ...



Interestingly, that particular example of an insulting post by Canon-F1 occurred in a thread which *you* started. Coincidence???


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 16, 2013)

yogi said:


> One more off off topic comment and then i am quitting for the night: Ausatralia looks like a cool place to visit, but there are too many dangerous critters there for me. Here in the US, we have our killer squirrels, but there you have crocs, snakes, spiders, kangeroos?. Did I leave anything out emi?



It's the redback spiders that scare me, a fatal wee bite on the bum when you are doing your business.
It's not so much the fatal bite, as we've all got to go someway, somehow, as the being found dead on the pan.


----------



## yogi (Jun 16, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> yogi said:
> 
> 
> > One more off off topic comment and then i am quitting for the night: Ausatralia looks like a cool place to visit, but there are too many dangerous critters there for me. Here in the US, we have our killer squirrels, but there you have crocs, snakes, spiders, kangeroos?. Did I leave anything out emi?
> ...



Not a pleasant way to go-or to be found!


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 16, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> yogi said:
> 
> 
> > One more off off topic comment and then i am quitting for the night: Ausatralia looks like a cool place to visit, but there are too many dangerous critters there for me. Here in the US, we have our killer squirrels, but there you have crocs, snakes, spiders, kangeroos?. Did I leave anything out emi?
> ...




What frightens me the most is the sight of an irate Scotsman waving a claymore and wearing a kilt 

I'm suitably corrected on the clan tartan. It's amazing what you learn on CR !


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 16, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> As for 'out of air accusations', how would you feel if, hypothetically, I called you, "Not the brightest bulb?"



And don't forget "braindead fantasy freaks who believe in miracles", "you know nothing", "some people are just so naïve", "i wonder how you guys survive in the real world", "if your serious then i not only pity your taste but wonder about how you can ignore the technical flaws in the composit", "i have problems getting what you brabble about", "yeah thanks for that crap looking example", "even when i take my glasses of it still looks like a bad composit... that is hard to achive", "yeah well that is why you PAY a professionell photographer. what a moron", "do we have MODS here who move such threads or are they just deleting threads where MODS get corrected and they look stupid?", "we all take crap pictures like you", "reading your first sentence and then the rest of your stuff.... it crossed my mind if you are a bit schizophrenic", "next time think about what you write for a second", "well your mother knows not much about photographer that´s for sure", "yeah if your IQ is at 2 digits", "fuk you canon", "stick it where the sun don´t shine", "your posting is bullshit", "if you use your fanboy brain on your third posting here, you might get it", "what do you know?", and the grand finale....

"and especially why this topic is still active in a forum where topics should be about RUMORS.. i mean why do we have MODS here?", "suck my balls"...... 

There seems to be a pattern.......are you still wondering why the author of this "wisdom" got banned?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 16, 2013)

Please pass the Popcorn


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 16, 2013)

^^

Thanks for taking the time to condense those quotes Don. 

It's because of CR's absence of this kind of inane bull***t that I, and I'm sure many others choose CR to follow and post on. So many other forums are full of this kind of crap; let's keep it off here. 

The overall standard of CR would suggest the admin and mods are doing a good job.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 16, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> ^^
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to condense those quotes Don.
> 
> ...



But it wasn't all bad.... I found one post where after disagreeing, he called the other person "a genius"...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 16, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> ^^
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to condense those quotes Don.
> 
> ...


 
Once there was a poster who threatened to write his congressman about having his freedom of speech infringed due to a deleted post.

I'm not sure how he thought his congressman would do something about a Canadian website that removed a inappropriate post. I'm certainly all for Freedom of Speech, but it also implies responsibility.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 16, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Once there was a poster who threatened to write his congressman about having his freedom of speech infringed due to a deleted post.
> 
> I'm not sure how he thought his congressman would do something about a Canadian website that removed a inappropriate post. I'm certainly all for Freedom of Speech, but it also implies responsibility.



A lot of people think Freedom of Speech is an absolute, but the reality is that rights to Freedom of Speech are over-ridden by hate-laws, slander laws, and the "fire" exception... Yelling "FIRE" in a crowded theatre is considered inappropriate and is NOT protected by Freedom of Speech laws


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 16, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> ...and the "fire" exception... Yelling "FIRE" in a crowded theatre is considered inappropriate and is NOT protected by Freedom of Speech laws



Is that anything like yelling "DYNAMIC RANGE" in a crowded Canon forum?


----------



## Atonegro (Jun 16, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Please pass the Popcorn



+1

Very entertaining


----------



## tnargs (Jun 17, 2013)

hamada said:


> canon-f1 informed he has registered a new account and will use that one from now on.
> so the thread can be closed.



Well please tell him a message from members here, to de-register his new account, and stay away. A banned member is supposed to stay away, not re-register. Doesn't he know that? NOT WELCOME! 

I hope the mods have a way to detect his now-very-serious serial rule breaking and put a stop to it (and him).

P.S. Don Haines -- love your post #119, no wonder he was banned, and good riddance.


----------



## tolusina (Jun 17, 2013)

This thread, really, I want my clicks back yet I just cannot look away.

Squirrel canhazpopcorn..........


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2013)

^^^Ha Ha Ha ;D Very funny.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 17, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > As for 'out of air accusations', how would you feel if, hypothetically, I called you, "Not the brightest bulb?"
> ...



Wow, Don - you have way more patience to wade through 48 pages of "wisdom" than I did... 

Hey hamada, how's your good friend Canon-F1 looking now? Still think he's a paragon of politeness and wondering why he got banned?

I must say, I trusted that the mods banned him for good reason, but seeing it summarized as above, I would certainly be surprised if his account were reinstated, and I expect the mods will be on the lookout for his alter-egos (maybe including you, hamada), and ban them, too.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 17, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Wow, Don - you have way more patience to wade through 48 pages of "wisdom" than I did...



I didn't even make it halfway...


----------



## eml58 (Jun 17, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, Don - you have way more patience to wade through 48 pages of "wisdom" than I did...
> ...



Yes, I would have gotten to the "Suck My Balls" quote and fallen on the floor, still not sure from fright or laughter.

Thanks Guys for a couple days of genuine entertainment, not only are there talented Photographers and Technicians on this site, but there's some very Funny People here as well.

Canon-F1 excluded form all three categories goes without saying, except I just said it, well, wrote it.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 17, 2013)

tolusina said:


> This thread, really, I want my clicks back yet I just cannot look away.
> 
> Squirrel canhazpopcorn..........



That was really very Funny, and, Tolusina, using PaulWalnuts Squirrel with Kilt, as your avatar, sheer Genius.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 17, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Thanks Guys for a couple days of genuine entertainment, not only are there talented Photographers and Technicians on this site, but there's some very Funny People here as well.
> 
> Canon-F1 excluded form all three categories goes without saying, except I just said it, well, wrote it.


I agree with you about the first 2 categories, but how can you exclude Canon-F1 from the third category (i.e. "funny people"), especially after re-reading a summary of his choicest words, his wisdom of all ages & sages ... I am sure you will agree that he is was the reason and he is was the corner stone for this great entertainment over the weekend (it was quite dull here in Qatar with horrible dust storm that is going on for the past 2 weeks). Besides providing great entertainment, he helped us discover a great deal of information about nuts, what not to hang by and that Squirrels are indecent little fellas and that they could come in all kinds of colors etc etc ... not to mention that there was universal brotherhood of like-minded CR members coming together, in one thread, waging a holy war against the unholy wisdom of ages from the one and only Canon-F1 ;D... considering all that, I say Canon-F1 was the undisputed hero and the invisible force/source of this great entertainment ... so I propose the "funny people" award be bestowed upon him without further delay ... but his "side kick" and "alter ego" might claim that the mods/admin are the villains. ;D


----------



## eml58 (Jun 17, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Guys for a couple days of genuine entertainment, not only are there talented Photographers and Technicians on this site, but there's some very Funny People here as well.
> ...



I'm not sure I could have said it better, in fact, I'm sure I couldn't, have.

We have opposing weather conditions, been Raining Squirrels here in Jakarta for the last week, but I Fly away from it all tomorrow, Tanzania 4 weeks, Iceland 2 weeks, and my Baby, 200-400, I'm going to miss CR.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 17, 2013)

eml58 said:


> I Fly away from it all tomorrow, Tanzania 4 weeks, Iceland 2 weeks, and my Baby, 200-400


Lucky you! ... wish you all the best for your trip, do share some photos once you come back ... but no more of them rude Squirrels please, seen enough nuts to last a life time, especially the horrible one with the poor fella hanging by his unmentionables  ... so I wish you all the best for some awesome images in Tanzania ... Perjalanan Yang Aman.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jun 17, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > eml58 said:
> ...


I hope you will have a great time and capture some nice images. Too bad you couldn't come by Sweden this time. Take care!


----------



## eml58 (Jun 17, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > I Fly away from it all tomorrow, Tanzania 4 weeks, Iceland 2 weeks, and my Baby, 200-400
> ...



Terimah Kasi Banyak Pak


----------



## eml58 (Jun 17, 2013)

[/quote]
I hope you will have a great time and capture some nice images. Too bad you couldn't come by Sweden this time. Take care!
[/quote]

Thanks & I hope to get to Sweden soon, enjoy being Home.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jun 17, 2013)

I hope you will have a great time and capture some nice images. Too bad you couldn't come by Sweden this time. Take care!
[/quote]

Thanks & I hope to get to Sweden soon, enjoy being Home.
[/quote]
Yes, it's quite different, nobody had told me it was so cold here  

That Indonesia trip is definitely on my mind also for the future.

Cheers
J


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Jun 17, 2013)

This thread makes me think of this what the duck cartoon strip:




WTD1403 by itsmeitisss, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2013)

^^^ ;D ;D ;D Good one.


----------



## dstppy (Jun 17, 2013)

hamada said:


> MODs seem to have no problems that some turn this into an off topic fest.... well i won´t call it double standards.
> 
> canon-f1 informed he has registered a new account and will use that one from now on.
> so the thread can be closed.



To sum up this particular instance of a banning: "and nothing of value was lost" . . . seems to be the sentiment.


----------



## bvukich (Jun 17, 2013)

He was warned and suspended numerous times, and persisted in his unacceptable behavior.

The decision to ban an established member is never made lightly, it is usually after discussion between mods. He earned his ban 110%. In fact, he probably should have been banned earlier.

Dissent and disagreement is half the fun, you'll never get banned for that. Name calling, and disrespecting other users, inciting flame wars, will. It adds nothing to the discussion, and is generally counterproductive.


----------



## yogi (Jun 17, 2013)

Quote from Neruo: "As for 'out of air accusations', how would you feel if, hypothetically, I called you, "Not the brightest bulb?" 

Is this a way to skirt censoring & bans? Preface all insults with "hypothetically" ? ;D Just kidding mods. Dont want to be banned for 10 days again, which btw i deserved it imo. :-*


----------



## yogi (Jun 18, 2013)

itsnotmeyouknow said:


> This thread makes me think of this what the duck cartoon strip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very funny. Wasnt aware of that comic strip. In my case, not "win an argument", just spending much time on CR, when i have other things i should be doing. Oh, who cares if the lawn is not mowed (the neighborhood ass ociation). :'(


----------



## hamada (Jun 18, 2013)

yogi said:


> Quote from Neruo: "As for 'out of air accusations', how would you feel if, hypothetically, I called you, "Not the brightest bulb?"



i would maybe say "get a life and don´t spend half your life on internet forums. you can´t be that bright either".

;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 18, 2013)

Hypothetically... :


----------



## ahab1372 (Jun 18, 2013)

hamada said:


> yogi said:
> 
> 
> > Quote from Neruo: "As for 'out of air accusations', how would you feel if, hypothetically, I called you, "Not the brightest bulb?"
> ...


Exactly that's the point of the ban. I, and I suppose that is true for most users here, prefer not to have to read that kind of posts. It's too tiring and pointless.


----------



## CarlTN (Jun 18, 2013)

I received a ban a couple of months ago. In my opinion, it is really up to the mood of the moderator. If they want to ban you...they will warn you of course...but then if you post anything at all after that, it gets hyperfocused on by them...because well...they are in the mood to ban you.

This forum seems pretty much like all human-moderated forums. The playing field is not level, and certain members receive more perks and lattitude. That's true of all such forums of course. These members will make snide remarks, and if you respond in kind...you will get banned...if the mod wants to ban you. It's all very juvenile and click-ish like junior high school (or perhaps prison), but that's a forum for ya.

The internet is almost identical to a video game. Sometimes you just want to shoot what you see on the screen. The more you shoot, the more points you get. Personally I outgrew video games by about age 15. But these days, it seems there is a generation who is so narcissistic that they will never grow up. And they expect you to be happy about that, and to bow to their whims and their willful ignorance of the people and world around them. I guess that's why so many college grads these days aren't getting hired to do the type of work they expect. They feel so entitled that they will never learn the meaning of respect, and are happy to tap away at their iPhones even during a job interview...Why? Well, it's because they are the most important generation in the history of the world. Haven't you heard? That's how their parents and the current culture raised them. It's time for change.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 18, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> ...This forum seems pretty much like all human-moderated forums. The playing field is not level, and certain members receive more perks and latitude. That's true of all such forums of course. These members will make snide remarks, and if you respond in kind...you will get banned...if the mod wants to ban you. It's all very juvenile and click-ish like junior high school (or perhaps prison), but that's a forum for ya...



Very well put. Personally I find some of the sarcastic, snide comments that the "popular kids" use to goad some of the less sophisticated users more objectionable than the outright insults. Especially when those being picked on are from outside the English speaking world and may not understand certain nuances of language and behavior.

I actually think "banning" someone is itself kind of childish and needs to be reserved for extreme cases. There are a certain percentage of participants that are clearly social misfits with obsessive tendencies. The rest of the community has a certain responsibility not to feed their compulsions, even if it might be entertaining at times to try to do so.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Jun 18, 2013)

OK, That tears it -- we're all banned until further notice ;D





unfocused said:


> I actually think "banning" someone is itself kind of childish and needs to be reserved for extreme cases. There are a certain percentage of participants that are clearly social misfits with obsessive tendencies. The rest of the community has a certain responsibility not to feed their compulsions, even if it might be entertaining at times to try to do so.


----------



## J.R. (Jun 18, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> I received a ban a couple of months ago. In my opinion, it is really up to the mood of the moderator. If they want to ban you...they will warn you of course...but then if you post anything at all after that, it gets hyperfocused on by them...because well...they are in the mood to ban you.



Sorry Carl but I distinctly remember there was some name calling going on ... the posts were deleted by the mods - I remember in a few posts you were complaining about warnings that you got from the mods.


----------



## Admin US West (Jun 18, 2013)

hamada said:


> MODs seem to have no problems that some turn this into an off topic fest.... well i won´t call it double standards.
> 
> canon-f1 informed he has registered a new account and will use that one from now on.
> so the thread can be closed.



I monitor all new member signups, and he has not signed up a new account since the ban. However, there are two other existing members who use the same IP's as he does and who post similar sounding comments, but have not quite crossed the ban threshold.


----------



## Admin US West (Jun 18, 2013)

unfocused said:


> I actually think "banning" someone is itself kind of childish



Its the only way to stop some individuals who do not respond to repeated warnings and make the forum a miserable place to post by continually calling members names and berating them. THATS CHILDISH!!. 


Why do you think its childish to issue bans as necessary to keep a forum a good place to visit and to give value to members.


Other than spammers advertising things like purses,shoes or porno, we only issue permanent bans to a extreme few users, maybe 2-3 at most in a year, and we agonize over those.



The sequence is usually issue a warning or two, then a 3 day or 10 day ban, then permanent. Even then, they have been reversed or let expire.


----------



## dstppy (Jun 18, 2013)

I got a warning e-mail today and, I have to say, it made me a bit standoffish. Honestly, it took me *AN HOUR* to figure out what it was that I said.

Once I had, I thought "Really? I stressed myself out over THAT? That's not how I meant it . . . oh well, it was dumb I guess". 

I e-mailed CR today about the warning and some general (constructive) suggestions, but afterwards, I went back and looked at the simple-machines install manual. The software that the board runs on is actually very limited in how it can be configured to communicate this kind of stuff, which is unfortunate, and not that easy to 'fix'. 

Talking about it certainly helps. Heck, squirrel pictures help to some extent . . .


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 18, 2013)

> But these days, it seems there is a generation who is so narcissistic that they will never grow up. And they expect you to be happy about that, and to bow to their whims and their willful ignorance of the people and world around them. I guess that's why so many college grads these days aren't getting hired to do the type of work they expect. They feel so entitled that they will never learn the meaning of respect, and are happy to tap away at their iPhones even during a job interview...Why? Well, it's because they are the most important generation in the history of the world. Haven't you heard? That's how their parents and the current culture raised them. It's time for change.



I worked at a university for a few years, ran the video and camera hire facility, studios and media suites.
I had a few rules: 

If folk didn't ask for help I wouldn't interfere (unless they were putting themselves, others or equipment in danger)

If they were modest enough to ask for help they got it, as far as as I was able, on the condition I got their attention and respect. I knew how everthing worked, I wasn't explaining it for my benefit. The phone is put off for five minutes thank you. First time is friendly, second time is friendly and I'll go through it a bit more slowly, third time is 'did you miss a few classes?' Fourth time is 'did you attend ANY classes' 

They would see me as the devil in first year, know how to approach me in the second year, seek me out in their third year and leave with emphatic thanks after their forth year.

There is a 'me' generation. No doubt about it. The funny bit is that I see some of the 'difficult to reach' students these days, usually in costa coffee or mcdonalds, I see them trying to work out how they know my face, I've moved onto to full time camerawork, they've taken their own trajectory, their 'me' ego intact and getting them far in life.


----------



## distant.star (Jun 18, 2013)

.
Wilmark, I try to maintain my awareness that there are three sides to every story -- his side, her side and the truth. However, if what you say is correct, I'd have to agree with your assessment. Perhaps that moderator will actually do his job and ban himself. It would probably be better for all concerned.

Anyway, I looked at your site and like a lot of your images. Little too much vignetting for me, but great color and clarity. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## d8w (Jun 18, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> Personally I outgrew video games by about age 15. But these days, it seems there is a generation who is so narcissistic that they will never grow up. And they expect you to be happy about that, and to bow to their whims and their willful ignorance of the people and world around them. I guess that's why so many college grads these days aren't getting hired to do the type of work they expect. They feel so entitled that they will never learn the meaning of respect, and are happy to tap away at their iPhones even during a job interview...Why? Well, it's because they are the most important generation in the history of the world. Haven't you heard? That's how their parents and the current culture raised them. It's time for change.



I'm 21. I'm most certainly part of this "narcissistic" generation that you're talking about. I don't know what generation you're from, how old you are, or what kind of esteem you hold yourself to. But I will say this: our generation is _not_ responsible for this "behavior" that you speak of. People don't pull their phones out during interviews. Not the people I know. If you've personally experienced this, then I can only advise you to screen such applicants more stringently in the future. People who do that shouldn't be interviewing in the first place.

I still haven't outgrown video games. I never will. As a software developer and amateur photographer, I see video games as another medium of art. It's more than just first person shooters. There are stories being told, art being drawn, scenes being crafted. Your comments make it seem like in order to be respectful, selfless people in the world, we all have to grow up. You're wrong. It's about educating the younger generation. It's about setting examples. Kids can be respectful. Adults can be disrespectful.

What did you do to be banned? I don't want to know your answer. Unless you immediately assume that the moderator is a member of my generation or simply not a member of yours, please don't blame us for things like forum moderating, banning, or general "rudeness".

We don't expect anything from anyone. And it's not a result of us being in a "me" generation. It's a result of us being in a place and time where humans are so focused on digital and social networks. There's a disconnect between reality and interpersonal relationships. And it's not limited to my generation. I'd go on explaining that last, and most significant point, but I'd be thread-crapping and thread-jacking an already nutty thread.


----------



## dlleno (Jun 18, 2013)

time to grab popcorn and look at another squirrel lol


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 18, 2013)

hamada said:


> yogi said:
> 
> 
> > Quote from Neruo: "As for 'out of air accusations', how would you feel if, hypothetically, I called you, "Not the brightest bulb?"
> ...



A slight line alteration from "Snow White"

"Mirror, Mirror...on the wall
Who's the Brightest Bulb of all?" ;D

From Wikipedia..."Snow White" is a German fairy tale known across much of Europe, and is today one of the most famous fairy tales worldwide. The Brothers Grimm published it in 1812 in the first edition of their collection Grimms' Fairy Tales. It was titled in German: Sneewittchen (in modern orthography Schneewittchen), and numbered as Tale 53. The Grimms completed their final revision of the story in 1854.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Jun 18, 2013)

d8w said:


> I still haven't outgrown video games. I never will. As a software developer and amateur photographer, I see video games as another medium of art. It's more than just first person shooters. There are stories being told, art being drawn, scenes being crafted.



+1 Development of fighter simulation software for the military "America's Army video series;" how about flying drones (Air Force); Games develop hand-eye coordination, tactile skills -- the military has been looking at gaming technology for a long time. You can play videos games online that the Air Force designed and developed specifically to attract drone pilots.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Jun 18, 2013)

This kind of reminds me of lunch after a politician's funeral. Some sit around and talk about how they're glad he's gone, others say, "he will be missed", and some find a window and look at squirrels.

-Tabor


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 18, 2013)

Tabor Warren Photography said:


> This kind of reminds me of lunch after a politician's funeral. Some sit around and talk about how they're glad he's gone, others say, "he will be missed", and some find a window and look at squirrels.
> 
> -Tabor



We need more windows 

I think squirrels are cuter and smarter anyway. ;D


----------



## CarlTN (Jun 19, 2013)

J.R. said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > I received a ban a couple of months ago. In my opinion, it is really up to the mood of the moderator. If they want to ban you...they will warn you of course...but then if you post anything at all after that, it gets hyperfocused on by them...because well...they are in the mood to ban you.
> ...



You must not remember too well, because one warning is all I got...and I don't recall complaining about getting it. I may have mentioned I got it, so what? As for the name calling, I don't recall using any foul language in the open forum, it was just in a couple of emails to an individual. If you have a copy of where I used foul language in the open forum, please email it to me. Because I'm pretty sure I did not. And I certainly have exercised restraint regarding that email exchange, compared to what needed to be said to him. He wasn't even the one I had a public issue with at the time, either.


----------



## CarlTN (Jun 19, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> > But these days, it seems there is a generation who is so narcissistic that they will never grow up. And they expect you to be happy about that, and to bow to their whims and their willful ignorance of the people and world around them. I guess that's why so many college grads these days aren't getting hired to do the type of work they expect. They feel so entitled that they will never learn the meaning of respect, and are happy to tap away at their iPhones even during a job interview...Why? Well, it's because they are the most important generation in the history of the world. Haven't you heard? That's how their parents and the current culture raised them. It's time for change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting anecdotes there. I'm not even in full time camera work myself, so congrats to you!


----------



## CarlTN (Jun 19, 2013)

d8w said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I outgrew video games by about age 15. But these days, it seems there is a generation who is so narcissistic that they will never grow up. And they expect you to be happy about that, and to bow to their whims and their willful ignorance of the people and world around them. I guess that's why so many college grads these days aren't getting hired to do the type of work they expect. They feel so entitled that they will never learn the meaning of respect, and are happy to tap away at their iPhones even during a job interview...Why? Well, it's because they are the most important generation in the history of the world. Haven't you heard? That's how their parents and the current culture raised them. It's time for change.
> ...



You doth protest too much. Being 21 does not make you special. Don't be too sure about what you "never will" or will not do. You have no idea what will happen in your future, or how long your life will be. And it's not your duty to defend your generation, nor to speak for them. So why are you trying to? Nobody singled you out. 

Frankly, the problem is not even limited to early 20-somethings anyway. I would extend the age higher than that. I suppose 27 sounds about right, since it's a scientific fact that the human brain doesn't finish developing until then. 

The phones out during job interviews, was a widely circulated news story. Google it. Many of the job applicants who have done it, apparently had graduated from ivy league schools mostly in the northeast USA, and were applying for high paying entry level positions in corporate America. The reporters who told the story, had experienced the phenomenon themselves, and commented on it also. Some of them were in the business world as well, because some of the business news shows I watch, covered it. 

I don't care if none of the people you know, do the above. Obviously it's a widespread problem. I know plenty of people your age. They could not go 1 hour without texting someone, or browsing something on their phone, or else playing a game on it, or watching tv on it. They have succumbed to a technology that is addictive, that's all. They've let themselves believe that it validates their existence. They lack the will power to go out into life and experience it, to live in the moment. The technology has enslaved them. They're happy to whip that 5 inch screen out bright as a search light during movies, too...and just dare anyone to go get the usher to throw them out. Why? Because they're more important than the rest of us. Being young and stupid equals being important to them. 

To deal with people face to face, to talk with them, is more important than texting them. We are not made of software and living in cyberspace, without bodies. We have bodies, and our lives have a purpose. Human life is not cheap. 

I agree that there is art and creativity in the world of gaming. It's a huge business which I would be happy to profit from. But again, for me personally, I prefer to be entertained passively. If I want to be an active participant in something, I prefer it not be a "sim" of some kind. Why? Well, because it feels meaningless...like I'm not doing anything special. Like I'm following the herd, and doing something that is easier than the real activity it is mimicking. Is there really anything special about a "hard core gamer"? 

Another thing I don't like about the younger generation (speaking in angry old man voice now!)...is the need to achieve some kind of fame. The need for public validation. That need, implies you think you are superior in some way, because you think the world needs to see you. Reality check needed there! Stop posting lame videos of yourselves on youtube. You just look stupid. Stop following fads like "the harlem shake", etc...very lame. You're annoying the rest of us. Stop blasting booming car stereos...you have no musical taste, and have ruined your hearing. I like loud music at times myself, but if it's all one note of booming bass, it sounds like dogcrap. Learn how to listen to music properly...learn what "flat system response" is...and without making a peacock out of yourself at traffic lights. 

I try to do as many of those things that I can, which they make video games about. I much prefer to do outdoor motorsports, for example, rather than play them on a video game. I don't feel the need or desire to go around killing people (or imaginary "zombies" if that makes it easier to kill them) at random. But I can see how it's helpful to train and brainwash young boys into the obsessive desire to do it (while their testosterone is raging anyway), so that when it comes time for them to pull the trigger on the enemy while they're at war, it makes the transition from game to real life, easier. Having said that, I have a feeling it wouldn't take too much to get me to pull the trigger. I've certainly shot some assault rifles in my time, and felt plenty of rage (not while shooting them though haha). The difference with me though, is that I am aware of the world around me, I am very up on current events, and am aware of the world outside my own country. I don't think the current "popular youth culture" has a clue about things like history...and how to avoid repeating it. 

I never said the mods were of your generation, however I did imply the one who banned me, had his own reasons, which might or might not have been all that legitimate. Certainly it seemed very immature to me, and like he was playing his own little shootem-up video game...and likely colluding with other participants. 

Frankly, if I were a moderator, I would probably succumb to the same thing though...haha. But it would get old after a few days.

I can understand the desire to try to make a forum a pleasant experience for all. It's not always possible to do that, though. When someone has an argument or a complaint, they should be allowed to continue in some way. If someone is singled out in a snide way, they should be allowed to tell the person off...the way they would face to face. However, that kind of thing happens a lot less often face to face, than when it's just words on a screen. Online, everyone is very powerful, very successful, very wise, and very intelligent. In real life, they aren't...except for me of course!


----------



## yogi (Jun 19, 2013)

hamada said:


> yogi said:
> 
> 
> > Quote from Neruo: "As for 'out of air accusations', how would you feel if, hypothetically, I called you, "Not the brightest bulb?"
> ...



I personally dont spend half of my life on forums. It is closer to 7/16 of my time. ;D Also, to each his own. If thats how you enjoy life, so what? And Neuro is one of the brightest people on this forum, (hypothethetically). Sometimes i wonder if there is anything he DOESNT know.


----------



## CarlTN (Jun 19, 2013)

yogi said:


> hamada said:
> 
> 
> > yogi said:
> ...


----------



## yogi (Jun 19, 2013)

lilmsmaggie said:


> OK, That tears it -- we're all banned until further notice ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think i am going to ban myself ???


----------



## tnargs (Jun 19, 2013)

unfocused said:


> I actually think "banning" someone is itself kind of childish and needs to be reserved for extreme cases.



I think the exact opposite. I encourage the mods to set high standards, tolerate little, warn quickly, oust almost as quickly. Send 'em back to their mums for some retraining.

Friendly forums, like CanonRumors and almost any photographers' community, should be filled with over-the-top friendliness, courtesy, support and a generally happy vibe. It needs to be over-the-top sugar sweet (but genuine) because written comms is terribly poor at getting nuance and intent right, we are not all Charlotte Brontë, so there really is no place for any sort of put-downs, sarcasm, or hostility, because even writers with no ill intent will find themselves posting things that look like they do have ill intent, or at least like they lack good will. Give up the subtlety, be really friendly.

Also, I don't see any '18+' box to tick before entering the site, so we can assume children are welcome here. I would certainly LOVE to think any young person male or female with an interest in photography, would feel comfortable browsing and learning here, and unafraid to post -- and not feel it is necessary to announce one's age first to avoid being bullied.

So please, : find your happy space first before posting here, and try to be part of building something fun and open-armed to all. And if that thought makes you feel sick in your stomach and tempted to post sugary sarcasm, maybe just park that post and stick to reading, or get up and do something off the computer.


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Jun 20, 2013)

tnargs said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > I actually think "banning" someone is itself kind of childish and needs to be reserved for extreme cases.
> ...



I'm sorry but that comes over as incredibly naiive. Everybody has an off day and says something they might regret. As you've said, tone is difficult to read online so it's easy to be misunderstood. I don't want this or any other forum to be 'over the top sugary sweet'. That sounds like artificial sweetener. It would be a bad thing for all if no-one was allowed to have a disagreement. Healthy disagreements and exchanges of views are beneficial for all. Yes they should remain respectful, but it is inevitable that there are times when things will overflow.


----------



## CarlTN (Jun 20, 2013)

itsnotmeyouknow said:


> tnargs said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



Well said!


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jun 20, 2013)

yogi said:


> hamada said:
> 
> 
> > yogi said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure he doesn't speak Swedish


----------



## tnargs (Jun 21, 2013)

itsnotmeyouknow said:


> tnargs said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



I'm not sure we disagree at all  except in minor nuance. I said 'warn quickly', which is consistent with your post IMHO about everyone having an off day. And, as I no doubt correctly predicted, the thought of _posting happily _will make some people feel ill.

I'm happy to withdraw the words "over the top sugar sweet" and replace them with "consistently friendly, supportive and with a generally happy vibe". Same intention, same result: namely, the removal of some clearly angry and dismissive attitudes, and if necessary the people behind them.

My point is, if the mods clearly and repeatedly say they are going to be strict and demand high standards of us, then obviously back it up with consistent action, then the hostility, anger, and dismissive and personal stuff will disappear from CanonRumors so quickly we will all me amazed and delighted (with the obvious exceptions, not missed at all!)


----------



## yogi (Jun 21, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> yogi said:
> 
> 
> > hamada said:
> ...



 What about Swedlish?


----------



## Faxon (Jun 21, 2013)

I just want to read about Canon cameras and photography. My monthly magazines contain no controversial material. I don't like it when a thread goes on and on, and it has nothing to do with Canon cameras. Facebook and Twitter are great places for stuff that people feel strongly about. Fortunately, this is not Twitter or Facebook. And I don't want to read about anybody's personal problems. Just about somebody's personal experiences with Canon cameras. Not about their vendettas against Canon Inc, or other people.

On with the show. Still waiting for DIII's to drop to Christmas prices. I am going to have to spend money someday.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 21, 2013)

Faxon said:


> I just want to read about Canon cameras and photography. My monthly magazines contain no controversial material. I don't like it when a thread goes on and on, and it has nothing to do with Canon cameras. Facebook and Twitter are great places for stuff that people feel strongly about. Fortunately, this is not Twitter or Facebook. And I don't want to read about anybody's personal problems. Just about somebody's personal experiences with Canon cameras. Not about their vendettas against Canon Inc, or other people.
> 
> On with the show. Still waiting for DIII's to drop to Christmas prices. I am going to have to spend money someday.



Well said! (I bet you speak Swedish, too ;D)


----------



## CarlTN (Jun 21, 2013)

tnargs said:


> I'm not sure we disagree at all  except in minor nuance. I said 'warn quickly', which is consistent with your post IMHO about everyone having an off day. And, as I no doubt correctly predicted, the thought of _posting happily _will make some people feel ill.
> 
> I'm happy to withdraw the words "over the top sugar sweet" and replace them with "consistently friendly, supportive and with a generally happy vibe". Same intention, same result: namely, the removal of some clearly angry and dismissive attitudes, and if necessary the people behind them.
> 
> My point is, if the mods clearly and repeatedly say they are going to be strict and demand high standards of us, then obviously back it up with consistent action, then the hostility, anger, and dismissive and personal stuff will disappear from CanonRumors so quickly we will all me amazed and delighted (with the obvious exceptions, not missed at all!)



Kind of sounds like thought police to me, or at the very least, "stepford wives". I won't have someone dictate that I should be happy all the time. I'm a free thinker, and I try to express myself in an honest and open way. I try to deal with people online the same way I do face to face. I certainly always try to be polite, and treat people with respect. If I disagree with someone, I should be allowed to disagree without an onlooker filing a grievance, and threatening to continue filing grievances. 

I admit my response was a bit over the top and long-winded, and diverged into other directions somewhat. But I am not here to make people happy. I am here to learn, and to share. I do dislike righteous indignation...whether it is honestly felt, or feigned.

I am all for encouraging young people to pursue photography. However, enthusiasm for photography, was barely mentioned, and was not the point of the above response to my post.

We all need to avoid over-personalizing here.


----------



## RGF (Jun 21, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Faxon said:
> 
> 
> > I just want to read about Canon cameras and photography. My monthly magazines contain no controversial material. I don't like it when a thread goes on and on, and it has nothing to do with Canon cameras. Facebook and Twitter are great places for stuff that people feel strongly about. Fortunately, this is not Twitter or Facebook. And I don't want to read about anybody's personal problems. Just about somebody's personal experiences with Canon cameras. Not about their vendettas against Canon Inc, or other people.
> ...



+10. Forums is about canon (rumors and stuff) mostly. Occasional side bar, but only occasionally


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 21, 2013)

Faxon said:


> I just want to read about Canon cameras and photography. My monthly magazines contain no controversial material. I don't like it when a thread goes on and on, and it has nothing to do with Canon cameras. Facebook and Twitter are great places for stuff that people feel strongly about. Fortunately, this is not Twitter or Facebook. And I don't want to read about anybody's personal problems. Just about somebody's personal experiences with Canon cameras. Not about their vendettas against Canon Inc, or other people.
> 
> On with the show. Still waiting for DIII's to drop to Christmas prices. I am going to have to spend money someday.


That's ironic ... you say you "don't like it when a thread goes on and on, and it has nothing to do with Canon cameras" and you "don't want to read about anybody's personal problems" etc yet you seem to have taken the time to read this thread (at lest some of the posts) and also took the time to comment on it ;D ... its ok if someone posts something against Canon Inc or a particular camera (which you might call "vendettas"), or their "personal problems" no big deal, let them say what they want, it helps us understand others and in the process learn about what is and what isn't. Even monthly magazines have certain pages which do not interest us and we don't read them ... we have the same option here. 
Peace


----------



## sanj (Jun 21, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Faxon said:
> 
> 
> > I just want to read about Canon cameras and photography. My monthly magazines contain no controversial material. I don't like it when a thread goes on and on, and it has nothing to do with Canon cameras. Facebook and Twitter are great places for stuff that people feel strongly about. Fortunately, this is not Twitter or Facebook. And I don't want to read about anybody's personal problems. Just about somebody's personal experiences with Canon cameras. Not about their vendettas against Canon Inc, or other people.
> ...



Well said Rienzphotoz!


----------



## Admin US West (Jun 21, 2013)

If a certain poster is posting things that you don't want to read, add him to your ignore list. That's a better option than flaming and drawing a warning or ban.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=15495.0


----------



## J.R. (Jun 21, 2013)

CR Backup Admin said:


> If a certain poster is posting things that you don't want to read, add him to your ignore list. That's a better option than flaming and drawing a warning or ban.
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=15495.0



Have some changes been made to the "ignore list" module? I tried that in the past and it _ignored_ the posts by the offending poster to the extent that the forum page told you that such-and-such poster had made a comment. You could go ahead and read the comment by clicking something. 

I used this previously and was surprised at my own behavior. Whenever I found that some user I had "ignored" had posted something, I just had to read it regardless of whether it concerned me or not. 

Maybe I would have grown into it if I had ignored more than just a couple of posters but TBH, I'm no longer using it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 21, 2013)

J.R. said:


> CR Backup Admin said:
> 
> 
> > If a certain poster is posting things that you don't want to read, add him to your ignore list. That's a better option than flaming and drawing a warning or ban.
> ...


 
I think that you can over ride your ignore comment, so if you can't resist clicking to see it, it will be of no value.


----------



## CarlTN (Jun 21, 2013)

CR Backup Admin said:


> If a certain poster is posting things that you don't want to read, add him to your ignore list. That's a better option than flaming and drawing a warning or ban.
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=15495.0



Wise advice.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 21, 2013)

CR Backup Admin said:


> If a certain poster is posting things that you don't want to read, add him to your ignore list. That's a better option than flaming and drawing a warning or ban.
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=15495.0


Did not know it could be done ... nice to know ... thanks


----------

